# Unable To Find Brakes And Hubs For Outback 312Bh... Argh!!!



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been trying to find the correct parts to replace the hub and brake assembly for my 2011 Outback 312BH with no luck. The axle is a 4.4k lb Al-Ko axle. Dexter parts are supposed to be direct replacement but I haven't had any luck with Dexter. Anyway, I can't be the only one who has tried to replace axles on a 312BH. Anyone have a success story finding axle parts for their Outback?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kevin K said:


> I have been trying to find the correct parts to replace the hub and brake assembly for my 2011 Outback 312BH with no luck. The axle is a 4.4k lb Al-Ko axle. Dexter parts are supposed to be direct replacement but I haven't had any luck with Dexter. Anyway, I can't be the only one who has tried to replace axles on a 312BH. Anyone have a success story finding axle parts for their Outback?


If you haven't already looked here..
A buddy of mine just bought (4) complete brake assemblies from Trailerparts.com .

I'm a little confused, your initial question is about replacing the brake assembly. But then you mention replacing the axles. Are you now looking for axles?


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the link but they are listing the same Dexter part numbers that will not fit. I am trying to find replacement hubs and brake assemblies for an Al-KO 4.4k lb axle. After further research I think I have concluded that the Al-KO axle I have was manufactured prior to 5-1-09 (not sure why Keystone put a 2009 axle under my 2011 trailer but that's another story) If I am correct the brake assembly would be K23-455-00. The hubs on the other hand are not listed like the brakes before or after 2009. Their catalog only lists one 4.4k lb hub assembly that does not work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It sounds like you are looking for new hubs and brakes, correct? According to this, it looks like this hub uses the same bearings and can be found here for just a bit over $100 per hub assembly. After a quick google search, you might be able to find them cheaper. According to this (scroll to the bottom of the page for the highlighted text), it looks like you will need this and this brake assembly. Good luck!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

There was a similar question a few months ago about brake assemblies. I investigated and found an ID label on the axles of my 210RS. The label gave me info for bearing replacements. There is a label on each brake backing plate that gives info on wheel diameter and such. That leads to finding the right brake assemblies. The thread advised replacing the whole assembly VS just the shoes.

One thing to keep in mind when crawling under your trailer. FORGET the notebook and pad! Take your camera or cellphone and take photos of your ID labels. It is so much easier to read the number from a good photo than trying to write it while holding your head at an awkward angle and writing on paper.

Dexter Literature here: Dexter

Here's the thread on Replaced Hubs, Brake Assemblies Now good luck and have fun.









EDIT: WHILE I WAS RESEARCHING THE FORUM WENT CRAZY WITH GOOD INFORMATION. THESE OUTBACKERS ARE A GOOD LOT!!!


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have narrowed down my question. Will a newer Dexter hub and drum K08-407-90 fit over an older (Pre 2009) Dexter brake assembly K23-455-00 and on a pre 2009 AL-KO axle? If the answer is no and I can't find an original AL-KO hub and drum 568955 than I'm looking at a new pair of axles - on a 4 year old trailer ARGH!!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

In case you haven't noticed, Dexter Axle acquired AL-KO Axle back in October 2014. A customer service call should get you answers. They are the same company now. I would be calling again and get them to answer. Send them the link to this Outbackers forum posting. Manufacturers need to know that people talk about them. It can be a very positive thing for all of us to get them to listen to you. Good luck friend... go get 'em!

Dexter Acquires AL-KO


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Thought I would give an update. Contrary to what etrailer assured me, dexter axle parts will not fit Al-ko axles. I finally did call Dexter Axle and they said, nope, not interchangeable. I was able to get in contact with AL-Ko and they referred me to a company that stocks replacement parts for AL-KO. The parts are on the trailer and I head out tomorrow. Hope my frustrating experience can help someone else. Dexter will not fit AL-KO!


----------



## Riplip (Sep 13, 2016)

I know this thread is old but can you tell me who AL-KO told you has the replacement parts? I have the same exact camper as your 2011 and i need to replace my brakes as well. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## 325BH (May 10, 2016)

If you called AlKo, wouldn't you just order from them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

